# shooting exercise?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a tough situation. Unfortunately, the best exercise for shooting a bow is shooting a bow.

There are a few things you can do. AT member Danial Boone recommends upright rows. I've never tried them, but DB is a former competitive weight lifter, so they will probably do some good.

One thing I have tried is the draw, hold & let down exercise. In an apartment you would need to set up a "no-fire" release. Just draw to anchor, hold for a few seconds, then let down. This is actually one of the best drills you can do to improve control over your shot. You can also add aiming for a little extra benefit.

Olympic coach Kisik Lee has a few exercises on his website.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Make a string bow to help with backtension if it flys forward your doing it right.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Try using a Rigid Formaster. Lancaster Archery has it.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/range-o-matic-rigid-formaster.html

TAO


----------



## Threestars (Dec 23, 2011)

aread said:


> That's a tough situation. Unfortunately, the best exercise for shooting a bow is shooting a bow.
> 
> There are a few things you can do. AT member Danial Boone recommends upright rows. I've never tried them, but DB is a former competitive weight lifter, so they will probably do some good.
> 
> ...


Hello ... could you please write the Olympic coach Kisik Lee web site, I tried to find it by Google but I didn't found it.
Thanks


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

www.kslinternationalarchery.com fro you ThreeStar


Not much room?

No problem. Close range blind and blank bale are some of the best "exercise" you can get. A quality target and about 6 feet of space. Great for working on form and process. Try it. You will not regret it.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks guys keep em coming


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

You can use weights too... along with what has been stated already by Aread and Subconsciously.
The three types of lifts I do to build draw strength are all done in the standing position... you can use dumb bells or a single bar.
1. regular curls, 
2. overhead press 
3. lastly and most important for drawing a bow, a lift up from your beltline to your chin. You do this one with your knuckles facing away from you and your hands close together... looks like you're pumping up a bike tire.

Do them in that order.
Do them fairly slow and keep your back straight... for all of them. No rocking or swaying!
Do 10 reps each and 20lbs is enough to start. You can build on that.
Don't just skip the first two and only do the "tire pump" or it won't be as effective.
Doing this routine every other day will really help.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Shoot with stretch bands.

Even light weight bands will help with muscle tone. Lots of reps will allow you to build form.

All you have to do to increase weight is tie into shorter loops and/or add extra loops.

If you want the feel of a grip in your hand, add a removable grip from an old bow.

If anyone has attended a coaching session at the OTC in CO, they will know that even stretch bands can make you sore. When I took my L4 NTS regional course there, we spent the whole week shooting stretch bands. Never picked up a bow. Most if not all of the coaches and instructors there were complaining of how sore they were and how surprised they were that just shooting the stretch bands of such light weight could give such a good workout.

DC


----------

